# PETAs at it again



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Peta nuts jus keep killing. 

PETA now seeks to kill animals not in their care - KC DOG BLOG


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll refrain from airing my views on PETA here. but, there are lots of words involved that aren't suitable for the general audience


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I'll refrain from airing my views on PETA here. but, there are lots of words involved that aren't suitable for the general audience



I wont!! but i will say that the article sums it up pretty well at the bottom. "why is anyone still listening to PETA"

personally if i had ANYONE come to my home wanting to "inspect" my animals, ala ASPCA and PETA people always do. Firstly I want to know where is their Badge and Identification issued by the federal Government and if they actually CAN produce that I want to see their search warrant!! That being said i am not a breeder and i am not "licensed" or anything else like that. I pay my city fees and that's it, and if they want to inspect they will need a search warrant too. I am an LEO and if i wanted to search or inspect something i would need a warrant and so will anyone who wants so search or inspect my property. and that's exactly what my dog is, my PROPERTY so that's my soapbox for the night. kept it clean too. just my $0.02

p.s. does anyone else get annoyed with the ASPCA people walking around in a uniform with a badge in a crown vic when they are not even LEO's?!?!?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I knew PETA members were insane, but I wanted to read a little bit more, this comes from Wikipedia:



> PETA is an animal rights organization. It rejects speciesism, and the idea that animals may be regarded as property. It therefore opposes the use of animals in any form: in animal testing, as food, entertainment, clothing, furniture, decoration,[8] companionship for people, seeing eye dogs for the blind, or as working in any form such as shepherding sheep.[9] *PETA would like for all animals to be completely free from dependency on humans to survive.*


What the heck are they thinking? Do they expect domesticated animals to survive on their own if "set free" from their owners? They would die. They wouldn't know what to do to survive, and most of them would turn around and try to come back home because it's familiar, safe, and they know where the food is!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think they don't expect there to be domesticated animals. It is enslavement.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Melina said:


> I knew PETA members were insane, but I wanted to read a little bit more, this comes from Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck are they thinking? Do they expect domesticated animals to survive on their own if "set free" from their owners? They would f'n die. They wouldn't know what to do to survive, and most of them would turn around and try to come back home because it's familiar, safe, and they know where the food is!


 
PETA knows this. They believe it is better to be dead than be taken care of by humans.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

PETA are stark raving loony extremists although the quote about "furniture" ??????????


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

What the heck??? What is wrong with these people? Sounds like anyone who's a member of PETA ate paint chips as a child. I didn't realize how severe they were. Where's the "dump truck running down a mass hoard of PETA members" emoticon? I'd like to use it now.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

A lot pof celebs support PETA. Always knew they were out there too I don't see how they can wrap their heads around there ideas. I like the idea out of the name but now its so wacked out of its head with crazy ideads that its doing more harm than good.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

alot of celebs dont actually think much beyond "oh im helping animals, im making my name look good" than that when dealing with PeTA.

Its all about the PR for some.

Dunno what to say about those who do know what PeTA is about though....:/


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

I hate peta with a purple passion.
They are all lunatics.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

ChristenHolden said:


> A lot pof celebs support PETA. Always knew they were out there too I don't see how they can wrap their heads around there ideas. I like the idea out of the name but now its so wacked out of its head with crazy ideads that its doing more harm than good.


Celebs are paid for their looks, not their brains.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya they don't seem to have a lot of brains. Paris hilton is jus one small example lol how many times has she been engaged. Then lost her Chi Tinker Bell and it magiclay showed up at grandmas. Been there all along. HMMMMM makes ya think lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Jessica Simpsons dog was snatched by Coyotes and she put up a reward for anyone who found her dog.Sorry Simpson once a coyote gets your dog its theirs and thats final.

PETA=Whackjobs.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

They are nothing but an organized group of animal abusers. There has to be something mentally wrong with them to be that backwards.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

most people who support PETA (not just celebs) don't see past the initial PR. There are many MANY people who will support this anti-pit measure as well; and not just "whack jobs"

PETA is a PR masterpiece. They make a big show of helping animals and keep all the nasty, more un-supportable ideas within the upper levels - IE no animals as pets. Or they blanket it as they want to take away pets from those who "don't take care of them properly" They don't let it be known that there IS no proper way in their book. Shoot, I have friend's who support PETA; one of them even worked for many years at Lexington Horse Park. She competes in events, has horses, dogs, etc etc. She still supports the idea that PETA exposes to the public - ethical treatment of animals. Finally enough has come public, though, that she is starting to question her support of the group.

Let's not bash people or even celebs. A lot of what you read is gossip and it sells big. Some of the public displays are an act, because hey, it sells!

I see no reason to bash Simpson because she put up a reward for her dog. It's called hope. If I didn't see enough remains to 1000% say that my pet was dead, I would put up a reward....


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Dainerra said:


> I see no reason to bash Simpson because she put up a reward for her dog. It's called hope. If I didn't see enough remains to 1000% say that my pet was dead, I would put up a reward....



I agree, if her dog was loose or something, someone could have picked it up so that coyotes wouldnt get it. Unless one sees them get the dog or has some other hard evidence, I see nothing wrong with putting up a reward and hoping someone calls.

At least she cared enough to try.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

PETA has its place. I worked in animal research a long time ago and PETA was the only reason that it has changed drastically for the better. Are there some waco's in PETA, absolutely, but they have made huge changes in animal research and public opinion on all things related to animal care, cruelty, and neglect. 

Do I think that article even came close to the real reason PETA opposes the rule change? No. This mindless bashing without knowing all the facts, put all who do that in the same category as the people they think they are bashing. Know the facts first and then complain in an informed and constructive fashion.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am not into bashing, but I am going to have to hear more before I move PETA and HSUS out of my column of radical AR groups that I will not support.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've never supported PETA... At one time they were an ok organization, now, not so much. 

At a dog show a few years ago here, a group from PETA let loose a lot of dogs, I always keep my dogs with me and not left in a crate where I'm not there.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I wasn't bashing her.I was just saying it is kind of stupid to do that.Her and her family saw the Coyotes snatch her dog.Her dog wasn't big either.It was one of whatever-poo designer breeds.I was just showing how some dumb celebs can be.And I used think PETA was ok, but then i started reading and hearing things about them, then I was like "Umm....No."They lost my support.I don't support "animal rights activists" who claim they are trying to save the animals when they go to shows and putting anit-freeze into dogs water, and pts 97% of the animals in their care(dogs and cats that could have been put into homes).Plus celebrities do "support" PETA to make themselves look good.Even after they claim they support it they go back to wearing, pricey fur coats and having pricey leather purses.To me PETA, is a bunch of nuts.They got mad at the president for swatting a fly!A FLY! I bet all our previous presidents swatted flies and PETA didn't go nutty on them about it.And they don't even have public hours for people to come and see the animals they want to adopt.

I rather stick with a organization, who actually treats animals and humans(the non-animal abusers) respectfully, and has 93% and rising adoption rate, and lets the public come in and view the animals up for adoption and actually wants to help animals not kill them.

Don't think PETA is bad? Look at this site: http://www.petakillsanimals.com/ its quite helpful.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) I only like the name,but what they do I don't support.Do you even know what they do to most of the bodies of the innocent kittens and puppies they pts?

Here is a nice little article on what PETA is actually doing:

PETA's Dirty Secret - Peta Kills Animals


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I too am not crazy about PETA i wish they'd go away! better yet jump on a rocket and get out of this planet!. The world will be a better place without those nut jobs!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

While it is unfortunate, there are many animal rescue groups who while trying to do what is in the best interest for the animal create even greater hardships. 

I became involved in a local equine rescue group in my area. I agreed to foster a couple of horses that were siezed due to neglect. I had the room in my barn, and plenty of pasture for them. While filling out the forms required to foster, there was a clause that stated that they had the right to come onto my property to check on the horses at any time, and I did not have to be notified. I contacted them and told them they would be welcome to visit any time, but they would have to notify me first so I could be there as well. I have my own livestock, dogs, cats etc. I have to protect their welfare as well. I also told them that they could give me 1 hour notice and I could be there. That wasn't good enough. They wouldnt' agree. So I backed out. I just couldn't do it. I know why they wanted to have that right, and I wasn't attempting to take it away. I just wanted them to contact me first. I even told them that I worked 2.7 miles from my house - they could call me from the drive way. But they said they wouldn't notify me. 

It left a sour taste in my mouth. I won't work through any agencies anymore. I still foster every once in a while - but mostly for individual people who fall on to hard times - both equine and canine.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Going back to the original article about LCAC
A small group of concerned citizens have been working hard for over a year at gettings some of the rules changed at LCAC, like extending the amount of time a dog/cat is available for adoption, allowing senior animals to be available for adoption, setting up a volunteer program, vaccinating all in-coming animals and allowing bully breeds to be adoptable. I have sat at some of the Board of Commissioner meetings for support, and know how frustrating it has been to get things moving. I would hate a letter like this to put up a roadblock. There's no reason why these dogs shouldn't get a second chance at finding a home.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

At my shelter, we have discounts on dogs that have been there longer than 3 months, and senior dogs.We only put down animals when necessary, such as a very very bad illness, very aggressive.They have a foster program, and other programs to get the public involved with helping animals, and prevent animal abuse, such as summer camps that work with the animals.=)

When volunteers or staff are with a dog and notice the dog needs to work on pulling, certain commands(stay sit etc) or have a nipping issue.The trainers will assess the dogs, that way they improve the dogs chances of being adopted.This is why we have 93% adoption rate and rising.=) 

The SPCA, is in for the animals, yes they do have stuff that reach out to the public, such as having the raise money and awareness for the animals. you are able to bring in food, beds, blankets and toys.The SPCA is not a government funded organization, it is based and relies solely on public donations.Every year they have Mark & Bryan from the KLOS radio station come had have a show at the SPCALA Long Beach animal shelter.Which is coming up.lol.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Elaine said:


> PETA has its place. I worked in animal research a long time ago and PETA was the only reason that it has changed drastically for the better. Are there some waco's in PETA, absolutely, but they have made huge changes in animal research and public opinion on all things related to animal care, cruelty, and neglect.


I agree with this 110% and I'm not a big fan of PETA. However, I do think they have helped stop *a lot* of abuse to animals in labs/research.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think its because they don't want psychos coming in their labs and acting like looney toons.

I have never used products tested on animals.

I have a Guess watch, and my ex-friend, told me that Guess tests their watches on animals. Can someone clear that up for me?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

? How do you test a watch on a animal. I too would like to know. Do they strap it to their leg or something?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I know!lol it seems like the weirdest thing.lol.I thought it was a bunch of bs.


----------



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Peta had their place in history but they now need to close their doors or become more balanced in their views.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Their agenda has never changed, they just sucked people in before they revealed it completely. Their marketing department must be tops! Most people, because of the "ethical" in pEta, assume it's all good and nice! Most people also don't really look beyond names, they just follow the leader. If the leader happens to be their favorite move star, they're in! The bell curve tolls once again!


----------

